# Bluescreen 3b - Windows 7 Ultimate x64



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (2. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Ich habe schon seit längerem Win 7 x64 drauf und öfters einen Bluescreen 3b
bekommen. Gerstern habe ich das System neu aufgesetzt und gehofft, dass
ich so den Bluescreen loswerde. Aber Fehlanzeige! Ich habe genau den selben
immernoch. Mir wird in Bluescreenview zwar angezeigt, warum das System 
abstürtzt, jedoch kann ich mit diesen Informationen nicht besonderst viel 
anfangen.

Hier die Auswertung von Bluescreenview:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruss, Sebastian


----------



## Painkiller (2. Juli 2010)

Hast du deinen RAM mal mit Memtest geprüft?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (2. Juli 2010)

Nein, aber danke für den Tipp...ich werde mal testen. 

- Wie lange soll ich das Programm laufen lassen?
- Wie viel RAM soll ich ihm zum testen geben?


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juli 2010)

Memtest86+ mehrere Durchgänge laufen lassen.
Lass alle vier RAM Riegel für den Test drin. Erhältst du fehler, immer nur ein Kit (2 Riegel) testen.
Laufen beide Kits (einzeln) dann fehlerfrei durch, musst du wohl die RAM- und/oder NB Spannung erhöhen.

Kommen mit einem Kit immer noch Fehler, jeden einzelnen Riegel des fehlerhaften Kits prüfen, um den fehlerhaften Riegel auszumachen.

Mache bitte auch noch ein paar Screenshots mit CPU-Z (Reiter CPU, Mainboard, Memory und SPD).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (2. Juli 2010)

Ich habe RAM und die NB-Spannung auf Auto. Da müssten die soch eigendlich genug Saft bekommen.


----------



## simpel1970 (2. Juli 2010)

Im Optimalfall, bekommen die auch genügend Saft. Aber leider klappt das nicht immer zuverlässig.

Überprüfe den RAM zunächst mit Memtest86+.

Werden hier keine Fehler angezeigt, stelle testweise die RAM-Spannung auf 1,9V und die NB Spannung auf 1,25V - 1,3V.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (2. Juli 2010)

Scheint wohl an der zu niedrigen RAM/NB Spannung gelegen zu haben. Hatte bis jetzt keinen 
Bluescreen mehr.


----------



## simpel1970 (3. Juli 2010)

Prima! Dann drücke ich die Daumen, dass es das war.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (24. August 2010)

So wieder ein Bluescreen 3b aufgetaucht. Habe nichts verändert!

http://www.abload.de/img/bluescreen3bmbok.jpg

Ram-Spannung: 1,9V
NB-Spannung: 1,26V


----------



## simpel1970 (24. August 2010)

Erhöhe die NB-Spannung auf 1,3V.

Wert noch die Minidump Datei aus, die zum Bluescreen geschrieben wurde (Anleitung ist in meiner Signatur).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (24. August 2010)

Und noch ein Bluescreen (119)

http://www.abload.de/img/bluescreen1197zd5.jpg


----------



## simpel1970 (25. August 2010)

Bevor wir noch weiter die Spannungen erhöhen, teste bitte einmal, ob die Probleme bleiben, wenn nur ein RAM Kit (2 Riegel) eingebaut sind - beide Kits durchprobieren.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (26. August 2010)

Manchmal habe ich einen Bluescreen (während Bad Company 2 oder wenn ich es beendet habe)
Sonst eigendlich nie.


----------



## simpel1970 (26. August 2010)

Also nur bei Bad Company 2? Patches für das Spiel sind installiert?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (27. August 2010)

Ja, es kommt nur nach/während Bad Company 2! Neuste Treiber und der Patch ist installiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (27. August 2010)

Wenn es nur bei dem Spiel auftritt (und sonst nie), würde ich das Spiel und die aktuellsten Patches nochmal neu installieren. Tritt das Problem dann immer noch auf, nur zwei RAM Riegel (alle durchprobieren) einbauen und erneut das Spiel testen. Tritt es dann immer noch auf? (Der Aufwand würde sich für das Spiel schon lohnen. Ich fand/finde es richtig gut).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (28. August 2010)

Ich habe das Game schon neu installiert.  Das Company 2 ist wirklich super und mit dem Aufwand hast du auch recht, aber leider habe ich noch sehr soft die BTD (BackToDesktop) Fehler.
Gibt es da mitlerweile eine Lösung? Im [Sammelthread] von BC2 habe ich bereits nachgefragt. (Keine Antwort)


----------



## simpel1970 (28. August 2010)

Mir ist auch keine spezielle Lösung bekannt. Deshalb der allgemeine Vorschlag mit den RAM Riegeln.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (4. September 2010)

Ich habe mal versucht den Bluescreen auszuwerten.


> SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (3b)
> An exception happened while executing a system service routine.
> Arguments:
> Arg1: 00000000c0000005, Exception code that caused the bugcheck
> ...


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2010)

Was ich herauslesen kann, ist dass ein Speicherzugriffsfehler aufgetreten ist. Dies kann durch RAM, VRAM, CPU Cache verursacht werden. Die Auswertung bringt uns daher leider nicht viel weiter.

Hast du es zwischenzeitlich mal mit nur einem RAM-Kit probiert?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (7. September 2010)

Nein, habe ich nicht (habe auch seit einer Woche keinen Bluescreen mehr gehabt).
Die treten sehr selten auf. Daher ist es schwierig das mit nur einem Ramkit zu testen.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2010)

Also kann es auch vorkommen, dass du BC2 spielst, ohne dass ein Bluescreen auftritt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (7. September 2010)

Ja, kommt auch vor. Es treten aber andere Fehler auf. Das Bild flackert manchmal (schwarz) und die
BackToDesktop Fehler habe ich massenweise.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. September 2010)

Wie ist denn aktuell die RAM- und NB-Spannung im Bios eingestellt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 47905 (8. September 2010)

Ram-Spannung: 1,9V
NB-Spannung: 1,26V


----------



## simpel1970 (9. September 2010)

Ok. Zum testen kannst du noch entweder nur zwei RAM Riegel ausprobieren (ob dann auch die massenweise auftretenden Back-to-Desktop Fehler auftreten), oder erst mal nur die RAM-Spannung auf 1,95V; NB-Spannung auf 1,30V stellen.


----------

